# Hinesville, GA F BGSD



## DaniaD (May 4, 2009)

http://ugv.zootoo.com/ztphotos/diamond17_c4d515e739c8695_avatar_175.jpg 

http://ugv.zootoo.com/ztphotos/diamond17_c4d515e739c8695_avatar_uncropped_740.jpg


*Diamond *
Listed By: LIBERTY HUMANE SHELTER, GEORGIA in Hinesville, GA

Sex: Female

Type: Dog

Breed: German Shepherd Dog
Age: young adult

Energy: highly energetic

Confidence: social

Status: available

Additional Information
Medical: shots current,spayed/neutered,microchip


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

What a good looking dog.


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

She's gorgeous!!! 

Does she have anyone who can help her?


----------



## DaniaD (May 4, 2009)

Hours Monday - Friday 8am to 5pm 
Hours to pick up or drop off animals Sunday - Saturday: 
10am to 4:45pm 

Office: 912-876-9191 
Fax: 912-876-9215 

Location for animals: 
279 Briarwood Circle 
(off of Airport Rd.) 
Hinesville, GA 31313 

Location for business: 
101 North Commerce St. 
Hinesville, GA 31313 

Email: [email protected]


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

Has anyone worked with this shelter?


----------



## DaniaD (May 4, 2009)

Here's a link for Liberty County Animal Control. I'm not sure if she's there or the shelter. Apparantly they get confused a lot b/c they have the same address... Go figure!

http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/GA466.html


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

Can someone help this gorgeous girl?


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump for this sweetie. 

hmm, I wonder if she wants to live in Texas?


----------



## DaniaD (May 4, 2009)

Bump


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump for this beauty.

Please can someone help her?


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump

Can someone help her? Please?


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bumping this beauty back to the top


----------



## bigskyfarm (Mar 1, 2009)

She is at the Humane Shelter next door, not at animal control. 
912-610-0874 is the Rescue cell phone.


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump

This girl reminds me so much of Tessa.

Please can someone help her?


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

I just realized that is probably her owner filling out the form to surrender her.

Anyone in the area that can temp test her?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

This does not seem like a high kill shelter? Dogs in immediate danger? 

http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/GA21.html

No, it is not. I am moving the thread to non-urgent. Please check before posting.


----------

